# Нейропатия дорсального нерва лопатки



## madz0r (29 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте!

Имею сколиоз S образный 2-3 степени, занимаюсь в спорт зале с железом около 5 лет, в начале февраля стал ощущать дискомфорт в области лопаток и плеч, хруст болезненный в левом плече и немного лопатка выпирала левая. Но как-то я отжимался на брусьях с отягощением и мне стрельнуло в шею, как будто ущемилось что-то, на следующий день у меня очень болела область ключ и шейных мышц, больно было даже портфель одеть.

Через пару дней эта боль ушла, но я ощущал разболтанность в ключицах и лопатках, оказалось , что это крыловидные лопатки и никаких нагрузок я больше не могу совершать, а из-за того , что одну тренировку провел с такими лопатками стало очень плохо и спазмировались трапеции. Я обратился к ортопеду мануалу у которого наблюдаюсь с детства, он сказал ты спину забил и начал делать мануалку, но после каждого раза , на следующий день все так же болело и лопатки разъезжались в стороны, также онемение кистей, ощущение отчености кистей, боли в руках, плечах, верхней части спины. Я сделал МРТ шеи по его совету там все без изменений. Он сказал занимайся своим весом, походи сейчас в бассейн.

Я понимал, что все не так, боли остались, лопатки также выпирали, единственно убрал спазм с трапеций , решил сходить в бассейн и после плавания у меня все обострилось, началась сильная тряска, усилились боли, не могу разогнуться в грудном отделе(ребра фиксированы), поясница постоянно была напряжена, когда кушал живот постоянно вздувало.

Экстренно обратился к неврологу, он проблемы в крыловидных лопатках не увидел, назначил таблетки и уколы Амелотекс в/м 5 штук, Мильгамма в/м 10 штук, Актовегин 5 штук в/в, Аксамон таблетки на 3 недели, но я пропил полтора месяца. Обострение ушло , но все остальное боли, онемение, крыловидные лопатки( кстати они из-за атрофии ромбовидной мышцы, ее просто не видно даже,только поясничные разгибатели и трапеция) остались. Потом я обратился ко 2 неврологу, так он вообще даже ничего не выписал, сказал все нормально у вас. Решил сделать электронейромиографию ромбовидных мышц не игольчатую, так они там тоже не поняли вообще чего я хочу и сказали , что ромбовидные мышцы нельзя проверить , т.к. они лежат под трапецией и проверили только добавочный и надключичный.

Обратился к еще одному неврологу он тоже диагноз не поставил нормальный - хроническая дорсопатия шейногрудного отдела, и каким образом она должна давать такие симптомы?? Непонятно. И тут я совершенно случайно наткнулся на лецию к.м.н. из Сеченовского университета про туннельные невропатии их диагностику и лечение, и увидел синдром средней лестничной мышцы, когда в фиброзном канале ущемляется дорсальный нерв лопатки и возможно грудной, надлопаточный. Причем симптомы все один в один , я когда шею поворачиваю в сторону у меня как раз усиливаются симптомы онемения и болей в кистях и руках, чувствуется натяжение от шеи до кончиков пальцев, больно даже область челюсти, все лестничные мышцы спазмированы, что первые 2 ребра фиксированы, даже горбик на груди появился.

Пью тиогамму 600мг в таблетках, аксамон 20 мг 3 раза в день, мидокалм 150мг 3 раза в день, нейробион 3 раза в день, актовегин 3 раза в день, прошел курс массажа 15 сеансов, карбокситерапии, СМТ токи на грудной отдел с новокаим. Толку вообще ноль, сходил вчера к неврологу, потратил опять деньги на ветер, я как не пытался ему объяснять , что я вообще не могу ничего делать, руки больно, плечи ограничены в подвижности из-за лопаток, так он мне давай говорить , что нужно по тихоньку тренировать мышцы, я был просто в шоке, я в зале и так занимаюсь с 16 лет, что мне там укреплять, я ему даже фото показал где у меня лопатки не выпирали?У меня все мышцы были развиты.

Мне еще нейрохирург сказал в интернете , что дорсальный нерв проверить можно игольчатой энмг с хорошими руками)), вот записался опять, но теперь не знаю , что дальше делать и так обошел кучу неврологов в городе. Я не медик, но я думаю, что это компрессионная невропатия дорсального нерва лопатки собственно так он трактуется:

Дорсальный нерв лопатки представляет собой ветвь надключичной части плечевого сплетения от спинномозгового нерва. Его ловушечным пунктом обычно является отверстие с фиброзными краями в средней лестничной мышце, через которое нерв проходит на своем пути. Здесь нерв подвергается сдавлению и (или) растяжению за счет гипертрофии средней лестничной мышцы при ее перегрузках (частое ношение тяжелых предметов на руках) или компенсаторной гиперактивности (нестабильность шейных сегментов). Клиническая картина представлена чувствительными и двигательными расстройствами.

Чувствительные расстройства. Боли и (или) парестезии в области лопатки, которые часто распространяются на область плеча и надплечья.
Боли провоцируются или усиливаются пальпацией средней лестничной мышцы вблизи подключичной точки, уменьшаются или даже исчезают, когда пациент кладет ладонь больной руки на затылок.

Двигательные расстройства:
а) положительный симптом «крыловидной лопатки». Возникает вследствие гипотрофии и слабости иннервируемых тыльным нервом лопатки мышц (большая и малая ромбовидные мышцы, а также мышца, поднимающая лопатку). Клинически проявляется при отведении поднятой руки в сторону поражения за счет того, что нарушается приближение лопатки к позвоночному столбу, а ее нижний угол отходит кнаружи. При оценке данного симптома следует учитывать, что степень выраженности «крыловидной лопатки» значительно меньше при слабости ромбовидных мышц, нежели при слабости передней зубчатой мышцы;
б) отсутствуют движения лопатки внутрь при их сближении, ограничение активных движений верхнего внутреннего угла лопатки при поднятии надплечья.

Прикрепляю фото обследований и своей спины до и после.


----------



## La murr (29 Май 2019)

@madz0r, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (30 Май 2019)

Изначально неправильный подход. Упражнения привели к усугублению ситуации, асимметрия в будущем при этом будет только нарастать... Не попалось специалистов, разбирающихся в мышечно-тонических нарушениях. . Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения, владеющему мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, который может и провести курс лечения и показать правильные , акцентированные упражнения (а не эту фигнотень) , также объяснить правильную методологию их выполнения..


----------



## madz0r (30 Май 2019)

Тут не в асимметрии дело, я задал вопрос касательно того, что лопатки не держатся возле грудной клетки, есть спазм лестничных мышц. Каким образом снять этот спазм , если не помогли мануальная терапия,массаж, карбокситерапия, прием медикаментов? Есть ли смысл ставить новокаиновые блокады?Еще не пробовал иглоукалывание. По поводу мануального терапевта вообще сомневаюсь, что в нашем городе кроме этого врача кто-то делает мануалку годно, но его проблема в том , что у него нет индивидуального подхода к пациенту, он всем делает одно и тоже в жесткой манере, думаю из-за этого эффект по снятию спазма никакой, хотя с трапеций снялся спазм.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Июн 2019)

madz0r написал(а):


> в жесткой манере


Поэтому и нет результатов.


AIR написал(а):


> Нужен мануальный терапевт с мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии


----------



## madz0r (5 Июн 2019)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Поэтому и нет результатов.


Вас понял


----------

